# Teichfachgeschäfte in NRW



## NepTuner (13. Okt. 2011)

Hallo, 

da ich absoluter Neuling im Teichbereich bin (Langjähriger Aquarianer) kenne ich in meiner Umgebung eigentlich kein Teichfachgeschäft. Daher halt meine Frage... Ich möchte mich bis zum Frühjahr kundig machen und da ist Learning bei Doing bzw Watching besser als nur lesen. Würde mich also gern umsehen und vor allem auch verschiedene Fischarten live sehen.

Ich komme aus Duisburg und wäre daher für Info´s im Duisburger Raum + 100Km dankbar. Wir haben hier zwar ZooZajac aber der beschränkt sich was Fische angeht eher auf Koi´s und hat auch sonst relativ wenig auswahl im Teichbereich. 

Ausserdem hätte ich gern einen Kompetenten ansprechpartner an den ich mich wenden kann wenn im Frühjahr mein Bauprojekt losgeht.  

Danke

Marcel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichfachgeschäfte in NRW*

 Marcel,

ich war oft hier beim http://www.koi-steppan.com/ in Bottrop - ist ja nen Katzensprung per Autobahn von Dir. Da bekommst Du auch sämtliches Bauzubehör. Ich war damals bei Ihm da er die blauen Filtermatten auch in größeren Maßen anbeitet, er schneidet dir die aus nem Block so wie Du willst.


----------



## NepTuner (13. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichfachgeschäfte in NRW*

Danke, das sieht doch schon vielversprechend aus. Werde da diese Woche noch hinfahren und mich mal umschauen.


----------



## Aragorn (13. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichfachgeschäfte in NRW*

http://www.doege-koi.de/


----------



## leann77 (13. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichfachgeschäfte in NRW*

hallo

in bottrop bei den steppan war ich auch schon , hatten sich viel zeit genommen (bin auch laie)

da ich gesehen habe das du auch aus duisburg kommst . würde ich dir den zoo eck empfehlen (der ist in huckingen) das ist ein ganz kleiner laden (vielleich so 80qm ,und den gibt es schon seit menschen gedenken ,der mann hat sehr viel ahnung und verkauft dir nichts was man nicht braucht ,eher im gegenteil der rät sogar von vieles ab (was ja sein umsatz schmällert ) er hat auch vor kurzen ,mein teich und brunnenwasser an irgendeine gerät analysiert ,und das sogar kostenlos ,ich wollte eigentlich den testkoffer von jbl kaufen ,er hat dann gesagt das er sowas kostenlos macht  

gruss wolfgang


----------



## pema (13. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichfachgeschäfte in NRW*

Hallo,
da könnten sich andere 'Teichfachgeschäfte' mal 'ne Scheibe von abschneiden
Bei Teich-Braun in Bochum wurde mir auf die Frage nach einer...natürlich bezahlten... Wasseranalyse nur kurz geantwortet: " Machen wir nicht, aber wir verkaufen Testkoffer".:?

Allerdings haben sie dort eine schöne Auswahl an Teichfischen und einen tollen Indoorteich mit fantastischen Koikarpfen (unverkäuflich!).
Die Preise sind aber leider für jegliches Zubehör Apothekerpreise. Ich habe dort für einen Pflanzkorb (ich war jung und wußte es nicht besser) über 6€ bezahlt...den selben gab es im nächsten Gartencenter für 2,95€.

petra


----------



## NepTuner (13. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichfachgeschäfte in NRW*

Vielen Dank, auch für die Pn´s!

Die werde ich den Winter über ALLE mal abfahren.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichfachgeschäfte in NRW*

Ich bin schon gespannt welchen Du für welche Kategorie empfiehlst


----------



## djmika (12. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichfachgeschäfte in NRW*

Hallo NepTuner,
habe auch noch einen späten Tipp www.Holzum.de in Rees oder Neukirchen vl Rees ist aber größer.
Die haben eine schöne Außenanlage mit mehren Teichen und Zubehör

Grüsse aus Wesel
Michael


----------



## newbee (14. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichfachgeschäfte in NRW*

Ich denke mal es kommt immer darauf an was Du für nen Teich bauen willst.
Bei Kois gelten andere Richtlinien wie bei nem Golditeich.

Falls es aber ein Koiteich werden soll habe ich ind der nähe von Dir einen Bekannten der Dir evt. mit Rat und Tat zur seite stehen könnte.


----------



## Stephan D (11. Jan. 2015)

NepTuner schrieb:


> *AW: Teichfachgeschäfte in NRW*
> 
> Vielen Dank, auch für die Pn´s!
> 
> Die werde ich den Winter über ALLE mal abfahren.



Hallo ,

und welche Erkenntnisse gibt es ? 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Jan. 2015)

Naturagart  ist auch noch in NRW...

Naturagart

..im Frühjahr bevor du anfängst du Buddeln mal auf einem Wochenende hin fahren um Anregungen zu hohlen. Jetzt bestellst du dir da den Katalog und schaust wo du ähnliches günstiger bekommst.


----------

